# Enlarged thyroid gland



## anikn (Aug 10, 2010)

I am 33 old female. Around 1 week back I have noticed an enlargement in my thyroid gland. I had blood test and T4 is 123 and TSH is 1.53. Doctor told me its in normal range. So what may be the cause of my swollen thyroid gland ? It looks like a small lump. Is it anything related to cancer ? I am too worried as the swelling is not evenly distributed on my neck. It looks like a lump.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

A person can have a nodule or goiter with normal thyroid levels or without being thyroid. A lot of people have nodules/goiter without even knowing it. I would think that if your doctor suspects nodule/goiter s/he would follow up with other test of the thyroid and if it is a nodule/goiter, then monitor it for growth. If your doctor palpitated your thyroid and felt nothing suspicious s/he may feel no need for further testing. As far as anything else that might be going on is beyond my scope. Others here might have a wider scope into your issue. So hang in there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anikn said:


> I am 33 old female. Around 1 week back I have noticed an enlargement in my thyroid gland. I had blood test and T4 is 123 and TSH is 1.53. Doctor told me its in normal range. So what may be the cause of my swollen thyroid gland ? It looks like a small lump. Is it anything related to cancer ? I am too worried as the swelling is not evenly distributed on my neck. It looks like a lump.


Hi there and welcome!! If you have a swelling then something is afoot. I would recommend a sonogram at the very least and also these antibody tests...............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Also, I wonder if you would have the ranges for that T4. Different labs use different ranges.


----------

